# & how do we choose one of the boys??



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

I am so glad the breeder is helping us choose one of these gorgeous little boys to bring home.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He will choose you.b


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Your boy is going to be so handsome whichever one you choose! Won't be long now Donna. x


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

At least the time does seem to be going quite quickly (maybe I shouldn't have said that - the rest may drag).
The girls so sweet too -I think we are lucky with Viv's litter.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely boys... I'm sure you'll pick the perfect pup 

xxx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Having the breeder help choose is ideal. They'll be best able to match level of activity, docility and assertiveness with each family depending on their situation. I just wish one of them was for me!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

All look lovely, if you prefer a darker coat (they generally lighten) that could help you narrow it down!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful. You will know when you meet them. 

I like the boy on the very right. The nice thing about the darker ones is the you can watch their coat change and become like spun gold! Obviously temperament is the key and the breeder will do a great job in helping you are your pup come together!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice problem to have! . Your pup will choose you.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

They are all stunning so you know for sure which ever one it is he is going to be a handsome chap


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are all so cute take them all


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> They are all so cute take them all



This from the woman who won't get #2. Ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> This from the woman who won't get #2. Ha!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey there is nothing wrong with encouraging someone else


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Definitely, have them all! 

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Maybe I should just start with one & build up to six


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

dsnth said:


> Maybe I should just start with one & build up to six


This is my fantasy plan, like a poo box of chocolates. One each of red, cream, white, chocolate, gold, black, merle, gray, parti and phantom. Am I missing anything?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dsnth said:


> Maybe I should just start with one & build up to six



Two is manageable I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> This is my fantasy plan, like a poo box of chocolates. One each of red, cream, white, chocolate, gold, black, merle, gray, parti and phantom. Am I missing anything?


Tuxedo? 

Smoothie?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

But smoothie is a coat type, no? I'll have to get two of each colour I suppose, one curly and one smoothie. It'll be a cockapoo plantation. Dozens and dozens of cockaoos!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> But smoothie is a coat type, no? I'll have to get two of each colour I suppose, one curly and one smoothie. It'll be a cockapoo plantation. Dozens and dozens of cockaoos!


Yes it is a coat type. I think if you're getting one of each colour, you should also get a smoothie!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This will be tricky, I'll need to find breeders and litters from all over the world and go to collect all my puppies fast. (I just got an email postcard from HO in a Korean airport, so far so good.)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> This will be tricky, I'll need to find breeders and litters from all over the world and go to collect all my puppies fast. (I just got an email postcard from HO in a Korean airport, so far so good.)


She's on her way home?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Yup and I need all my cockapoo puppies gathered to surprise her. It'll be a good distraction.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh good! I bet she would love a puppy homecoming!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well she'll be very happy that they are virtual. So far I've found a red and a phantom.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Share please!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Red










phantom










gold and cream


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Perhaps if you get one new puppy and temporarily borrow four others for the purpose of the exercise.. she will be so overwhelmed when she gets back that you could haggle it down to just keeping one, you know, as a compromise to please her


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Grove said:


> Perhaps if you get one new puppy and temporarily borrow four others for the purpose of the exercise.. she will be so overwhelmed when she gets back that you could haggle it down to just keeping one, you know, as a compromise to please her


Great idea, better though to have a huge box full, one of each colour in both coat types. That way she'll be able to pick any colour, or coat type at all, maybe I'll get one each in male and female too. That'll mean close to forty puppies.


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Guess what???! We will also be taking one of these beauties home
In a strange twist of events our dream cockapoo girl will now be a dream cockapoo boy! We feel so lucky that we will soon be able to call one of these boys ours .... Now we've got to totally re-think names as we had a girls name picked for years!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh it is the same litter! I have bumped my post with a few pics of the litter for you.


----------

